# Filet Knife Question



## chirc (Feb 20, 2008)

What is a good Filet Knife Brand? Also, how does everyone sharpen their knives? I have lots of trouble trying to get my filet knives sharp. It may have something to do with the fact that I do not buy expensive filet knives I think.

Thanks


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I use dexter russells and have been happy with them. The seem to hold a edge pretty good and they are pretty resonably priced around 20 dollars or so. I also got one of their serated bladed bait knife that has been great. I purchase both knifes at outcast. 

I shapen my knife everyday that I am fishing or using it. It is a lot easier to keep the edge then to try to bring a dull knife back to life.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Dexter Russell. I have had the same 9 inch narrow filet knife for over 7 years now, and that includes thousands of pounds of fish cleaned with it when I was a deckhand. I have several other Russells, but by far the 9 inch cleans most of my fish. I keep it razor sharp with the Accusharp blue handled sharpener, they sell them at Academy and when the blades get dull in it you can flip them upside down and they are good again.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I like the Dexter stuff too!

I am setting up a 2X30" belt sander for my sharpening needs... all grits up to 1,200 can be used with the coarse grits for repairing.

They have a leather strop and compound for final. It will be a mirror finish honing when done. Literally straight razor sharp. To say it shaves does not require multiple strokes. It will literally go down your arm in one pass and leave a nice bald stripe.

You can buy the set up from a knife outfit for $189 but the same Harbor Freight belt sander is $40 and Klingspor and better belts are $1.50-$3.00 compared to their $7.95 price. 

So for about $90-100 you get the rig with a few belts of grits you choose. 

Brent


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Hogdog, Try putting an old belt on you sander backwards (fabric side out) then coat it libraly with your polishing rouge. It will strap to a razor finish in seconds!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Breeze Fabricators said:


> Hogdog, Try putting an old belt on you sander backwards (fabric side out) then coat it libraly with your polishing rouge. It will strap to a razor finish in seconds!!!!:thumbsup:


I have trouble with the sharpening (don't know when to stop)....but will give this a try.....Thanks for the tip:thumbup:


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I own none of it yet... The strop is only 20 bucks so will definately include it in my set up.
Brent


----------



## chirc (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. Will try out the suggestions.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I've had Dexters and they are good knifes but once you own a forschner you will not go back. They come as sharp as hotdogs was talking about and only takes seconds on a crock stick to get them that sharp again after each use. They are amazing knifes and the best part is they are only about $20. http://www.cadcutlery.com/fish.htm


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I think this is the system and machine Hog Dogs is referring too.

http://www.harborfreight.com/1-inch-x-30-inch-belt-sander-2485.html





 

The "wire edge" he talks about is the "burr" that swaps back and forth with the Chef's Choice electric grinder that I referred too.





 
By the way... the Chef's Choice machine will let you shave your arm too. But it's not near as cool as the video and 3 times the price.

Jim


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

http://www.theedgemasters.com/SharpeningKit.html?gclid=CK_r8sLj76UCFYpN2godpwcllg
Here is the system I seen... But they are charging a premium for the belts and sander. Like I said, I am going to save $80 or so and have more than one of each belt so I will be set for quite some time even if I do knives for beer money...

Brent


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

There are several threads on here about filet knives and the answer seems to come down to the same two knives. The Dexters and the Forschners. I own 4 or 5 Dexters and give them 5 out of 5 stars. But considering the price and reviews I'm gonna have to try one of the Forschners.


----------



## EmeraldCoast (May 1, 2010)

Last year I was introduced to the forschners and will never go back! They hold a nice edge and won't break the bank. And the accusharp knife sharpeners are great too to throw a quick edge on any knife but i prefer using stones


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Buy a full set of forschners and you will be set for life. I have a set of 7 and can't imagine paying for another brand of filet knife ever again. The 10-12" breaking knifes are the best tuna carving knives and the 8" flexible filet makes skinning almost enjoyable.

I also bought the 14" Cimeter for swordfish and it now takes me about 10 minutes or less to clean a good sized sword and steak out the loins.


----------

